# Anal Gland Problems?



## MDL3985 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, i'm new here.....and have a question about a possible problem. 

I have a 4 year old Boston Terrier, who up until recently has not given me any reason to be concerned about her health (in any area). The past week or two I've noticed a few circular, brown stains....about the size of a quarter on her dog bed. I was clueless as to what it was, as she has been spayed. 
Then, for about 5 days now, she has been scooting her rear end, sniffing, chasing her tail and trying to lick her bottom. My mom, who has a 13 year old Westie, told me to have her anal glads checked....since he's had problems with his since his youth. 
I did make her an appointment, its for tomorrow afternoon. I have 2 questions though.....is it common for them to have a discharge like that or is that an indication of a problem? Also....she's 4 years old and this is just now becoming an issue....is it possible that this has been a problem for a while now or can it occur at any time? 

Thanks in advance, I appreciate any and all advice or opinions. 

--Megan


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Some dogs have this problem, some don't. Mine has a small problem with his anal glands, I have to take him in about every 3 months to get them expressed. My friend's dog however, has to go in every other week. Anyways, My dog didn't start having anal gland issues until he was about 2 yrs old, He's 2 1/2 right now. I know when he needs to go in to the vet when he starts leaking and out comes this awful smell and then he licks his but until he can get the smell to go away. Then I know to take him in. He's never scooted, but my friend's dog scoots when her's need to be expressed. 

The issue with anal glands is that they are supposed to express themselves when the dog goes poo, but people with dogs who have major anal gland problems theirs don't express at all. And then there's dogs like mine where they express somewhat but not all the way, some dogs self express all the way for the most part but then eventually they will get full and some dogs express them all the way


----------



## husky01 (Aug 28, 2008)

My cousin has a german shorthaired pointer that she has to take to the vet every month to get his anal gland expressed. Didn't know that other dogs expressed themselves when they go to the restroom. I always wondered why my dogs didn't have this issue an hers did. Thanks for the info, I will see if she new that.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Anal gland problems are a BIG problem that like to haunt smaller breed dogs.
From personal experience with my Peke. he had never had but slight problems with his anal glands. One day I noticed a HUGE bulge in his rear end (butt) and didnt know what it was but it obviously hurt him. I took him to the vet and on the way he started screaming louder then any other dog I have ever heard screaming. His anal glands burst. The vet said that this is the worse pain for a dog besides a crushed bone or amputation-and he acted as though it really was.

Anyways, the vet said that once the rpoblems begin, the chances most likely they will continue to have anal gland problems for the rest of their lives. My dog had to have his removed, which is costly and a mess, they have to actually put a stent in to drain for weeks. And, he didnt have to have them removed until a year after the incident above.

Some dogs espress theirs on their own while going poo, some need help, some need help weekly-some need theirs removed.

Good luck and keep an eye for any bulging or swelling.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

MDL3985 said:


> I have 2 questions though.....is it common for them to have a discharge like that or is that an indication of a problem? Also....she's 4 years old and this is just now becoming an issue....is it possible that this has been a problem for a while now or can it occur at any time?


It is common when the AG's get full they tend to leak, so yes it can occur any time. 

It's also possible she needs them expressed now and maybe will not need it again for a long time, if ever. If she has gone 4 years, it probably won't happen for awhile. Ask your vet. 

I had a Doxie that needed her AG's expressed once a month. The dogs I have now need it about every year. Every dog is different, some never need have it done. 

It is believed that adding more fiber to the diet is helpful.

p.s. Having surgery to remove them is the last resort.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, I have never heard of having this done. I guess I have just been lucky over the years. None of the dogs I have had ever needed it done. Knock on wood!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, same here. I feel intensely lucky so far.

I remember a friend's dog had this problem though. The stink was unbearable.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My 15 year old dog used to need the sacs checked monthly. Every time I changed food the sacs didn't fill for a couple months. She has been on home cooked food for about 18 months and I have expressed the sacs once. She is now regularly getting some pumpkin. I wonder if different dogs need different sorts of fiber? Plenty of fiber in all the kibble, but not pumpkin as far as I can remember. Over the years the consistancy of the goo changed which worried me but the poor vet I brought the sample to said it was fine.

My 8 year old dog hasn't ever had a problem. Good thing, he would not be fun to try to handle in that manner!


----------

